# Merry Xmas to all my Photographer Friends



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Taken last night under the light of the Full Moon .. couldn't find werebo though, anywhere ..










Edit: ... Sorry it's so large ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you D_F...

... if I may, I would like to add my greetings to...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mine's *here*.... :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Haha, those pictures remind me, I need a bigger monitor! They are good though :grin:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Thank you guys & a Happy Chistmas all


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> Taken last night under the light of the Full Moon .. couldn't find werebo though, anywhere ..
> 
> Edit: ... Sorry it's so large ..


Ohh DF! Didn't you look in the windows?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Ohh DF! Didn't you look in the windows?


:laugh: Why do you think the photo was so large ?? :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

and merry christmas fellow photographers - no snow here, in Oz Christmas is about the beach for many :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice Photo's folks .. 

Don, what fonts did you use ?? Are they part of your software of did you add them as extra's .. these days I load and work in Ubuntu more than any other OS and the fonts found (using Gimp) are somewhat uninspiring ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi D_F

The font is Lucinda Calligraphy

I have decorated the text it with a 'bevel' to give it the 3D effect and then add a 1 pixel stroke in white so that it stands out against any background. All done in Photoshop.

Do you want a tutorial on how to do it?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

By golly, we have hijacked your thread :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You think I'm worried about the Hijacking .. This is a great Xmas gift for all !

Tutorial ..:1angel:

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

great minds think alike Donald - the lower case in mine is also Lucinda Calligraphy with bevel :grin: 
the main text is Ringbearer (LOTR spin-off) with lots of blending options
this site has some excellent Photoshop text tutorials - some elements are done in Illustrator but can be adapted to wholly Photoshop with a bit of cunning.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

A little late but no less sincere.










13 Sec @ F11 
ISO:100
18mm

(available light only - yes it was dark, using my new Manfrotto tripod. :grin: )


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Ooooo - a Manfrotto - That is on my Christmas list but not sure of the year!

That is a superb photograph Yustr. Thank you for the sentiments. Let us all hope for a peaceful, happy & healthy New Year


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ditto to what Donald posted :grin:

It's a good job that tree isn't any bigger, you'd have to cut a hole in the ceiling... :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Aww c'mon WB, he would have to dig a hole in the floor not the ceiling - Can't you see its touching the floor, not the ceiling!


----------

